# Do all exit doors should have a ramp?



## Attararc (Mar 22, 2020)

in one story building (Community hall - Group A-3), two steps above the walkway level; do all exit doors should be provided with a ramp, and what is the reference article in the code?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 22, 2020)

Accessible means of egress requirements are in Section 1009 of the IBC (2018 edition).

When more than one means of egress are required, at least two accessible means of egress are required (Section 1009.1). If your building only has two means of egress, then both of them are likely required to meet the requirements for accessible means of egress (I say 'likely,' because an elevator could be an accessible means of egress and not be permitted as a regular means of egress--unless designed as an occupant evacuation elevator per Section 3008). However, if your building provides three or more means of egress, whether required or not, then at least two accessible means of egress must be provided. Since the entrance is required to be accessible anyway, that should be your first accessible means of egress. Although not explicitly required in the IBC, I would locate the second accessible means of egress to comply with the separation requirements of Section 1007.1.1.


----------



## Attararc (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks for your helpful feedback


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 23, 2020)

don't know what codes your area is going by but the ICC let's you use stairways and other things for an accessible egress:

2015 IBC
1009.2 Continuity and components. Each required accessible
means of egress shall be continuous to a public way and
shall consist of one or more of the following components:
1. Accessible routes complying with Section 1104.
2. Interior exit stairways complying with Sections
1009.3 and 1023.
3. Exit access stairways complying with Sections 1009.3
and 1019.3 or 1019.4.
4. Exterior exit stairways complying with Sections
1009.3 and 1027 and serving levels other than the
level of exit discharge.
5. Elevators complying with Section 1009.4.
6. Platform lifts complying with Section 1009.5.
7. Horizontal exits complying with Section 1026.
8. Ramps complying with Section 1012.
9. Areas of refuge complying with Section 1009.6.
10. Exterior areas for assisted rescue complying with Section
1009.7 serving exits at the level of exit discharge.


----------



## RLGA (Mar 23, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> don't know what codes your area is going by but the ICC let's you use stairways and other things for an accessible egress:


Stairs are permitted, but it limits which stairs are permitted. (I'm assuming here that the steps at each of the points of exit are exterior and are leading from the level of exit discharge to the grade--if this is incorrect, please correct me.)

The stairs are not interior exit stairways, so #2 cannot be considered.
The stairs are not exit access stairways (occupants have already exited the building), so #3 cannot be considered.
There is only one story, so the steps cannot be considered exterior exit stairways per #4 since the steps are serving the level of exit discharge.
The only other option other than a ramp would be #10, exterior areas for assisted rescue. However, these require a minimum area, and they must be separated from the interior with 1-hour construction from an interior exposure (if the building is not sprinklered).


----------



## Yikes (Mar 23, 2020)

Attararc said:


> in one story building (Community hall - Group A-3), two steps above the walkway level; do all exit doors should be provided with a ramp, and what is the reference article in the code?



As stated by others, we need to know where the project is located, so that we know which accessibility codes are applicable to your project.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 23, 2020)

We are in 2020! Code has changed.



Rick18071 said:


> don't know what codes your area is going by but the ICC let's you use stairways and other things for an accessible egress:
> 
> 2015 IBC
> 1009.2 Continuity and components. Each required accessible
> ...


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 23, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> We are in 2020! Code has changed.



Where is that? Not here.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 24, 2020)

You are where? CA is using 2019CBC based on 2018 IBC with our amendments.
Also see Ch 10 Egress


----------

